# decubitus



## Doktor Faustus

«Así es la pereza de Oblomov, en esa historia de una pereza radical y trágica de existir, la célebre obra del novelista ruso. Goncharov nos presenta a su héroe desde la primera página de la novela tumbado, y ese _decubitus _existencial sigue siendo la imagen dominante.» (Emmanuel Lévinas, _De la existencia al existente_)

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## brian

Hi, apologies for not writing in Spanish.  _Decubitus_ comes from the verb _decumbere_, meaning "to lie down." It's often referred to the position in which one finds a patient in a hospital. Here, the book deals with "la pereza de Oblomov," so the meaning is something like: _...and these existential _lying downs_ come to be the dominating image._

Maybe: _el estado de ser echado_?


----------



## wonderment

Doktor Faustus said:


> «Así es la pereza de Oblomov, en esa historia de una pereza radical y trágica de existir, la célebre obra del novelista ruso. Goncharov nos presenta a su héroe desde la primera página de la novela tumbado, y ese _decubitus _existencial sigue siendo la imagen dominante.» (Emmanuel Lévinas, _De la existencia al existente_)



Hola y bienvenido: (y perdone mi español rustico)

_decubitus_: participio del verbo _decumbere_ (recostarse, reclinarse); significa la posición supina, es decir, tiene el mismo significado que _tumbado_; se puede usarlo
en el sentido literal y figurado. Un saludo.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

¡Gracias Brian y Wonderment!

@Brian
No te preocupes por no escribir en castellano, yo tampoco lo hice en inglés  Lo importante es que nos entendemos. Si me permitís, una pequeña observación:

"el estado de *estar *echado(/tumbado)" - to lay down (?), ya que todo *estado *(por ser transitorio) se corresponde con el verbo _estar _

"ser echado (del trabajo)" - to be fired (8O

@Wonderment
¡Muchas gracias por la bienvenida! (tu español no es para nada rústico) Agradezco tu aclaración gramatical.

Les cuento, casi con vergüenza, que poco después de subir el post fui a mi diccionario, donde encontré la palabra castellana _decúbito_, exactamente en el sentido latino  De todos modos no me arrepiento del post, fue muy útil, y me permitió saludarlos. Hasta pronto!


----------



## Quelle

Decubitus también es un término médico.



> This image may be offensive/disturbing/unsettling to some.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

@Quelle
Dankeschön, dich hier einzumischen bzw. beizutragen! 

hoje, das war ganz schön eckelhaft! Könntest du bitte erklären, was das mit dem Begriff zu tun hat? Da wäre ich dir dankbar...

Doch das hängt bestimmt mit "Hintern" zusammen, glaube ich.


----------



## Quelle

Doktor Faustus said:


> @Quelle
> Dankeschön, dich hier einzumischen bzw. beizutragen!
> 
> hoje, das war ganz schön eckelhaft! Könntest du bitte erklären, was das mit dem Begriff zu tun hat? Da wäre ich dir dankbar...
> 
> Doch das hängt bestimmt mit "Hintern" zusammen, glaube ich.


 
@Doktor Faustus: Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass du so gut Deutsch kannst, dann hätte ich den Sensiblen das Photo im nun wiederhergestellten und mit Warnzeichen versehenden Beitrag ersparen können. Dekubitus ist ein Fachbegriff aus der Medizin, der das Wundliegen beschreibt. Das passiert, wenn die Lage des bettlägrigen Patienten nicht oft genug verändert wird. 
Meine Idee war, dass Emmanuel Lévinas vielleicht dieses Phänomen und nicht nur die Tatsache des Liegens gemeint haben könnte.


----------



## Probo

Hola: una pequeña observación: _decúbito _indica que se está tumbado, pero en español sólo se usa acompañado de *prono, supino *y *lateral*, para indicar que se está boca abajo, boca arriba o de lado, respectivamente. *El cadáver fue hallado en posición de decúbito prono*. Saludos.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Hola Probo, no "sólo", porque también están el decúbito dorsal y el ventral. Saludos y gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## wonderment

Hello, again: (this time in English. Disculpen)

Thank you, Probo and Doktor Faustus, for the clarification. I should have said that _decubitus_ indicates the horizontal position, but I was thinking in English and in the context of the quote. In English ‘supine’ describes lying face upward, but it can also mean “failing to act or protest as a result of moral weakness or indolence.” Perhaps I translated the sentence a bit freely: “From the first page of the novel, Goncharov introduces us to his hero as knocked to the ground, and that existential _supine position_ continues to be the dominating image.” 

"estar echado(/tumbado)" = to be thrown (/knocked down); it’s not the same as “lying down” = acostante (participio activo); to be lying down = estar acostando (gerundio)

to lie down = acostar (intransitive); to lay (something somewhere) = deponer (transitive). Native English speakers get these verbs mixed up all the time.


----------

